# Litter



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I was up in Murdock basin this weekend. When I got to my camp site the fire pit was full of a dozen or so pop/beer cans, and the was also a empty can of wet dog food just sitting in the fire pit. I picked up a couple more cans in the surronding bushes. I burned all the cans even the dog food can. Boy I tell you waht I had to get the fire real hot to melt that bad boy. This made me mad that someone would just leave there trash to be blown around in such a beautiful area. When I was hiking around the basin I found assorted litter, more cans, fruit snack wrapper, even a old towel that i left were it was because i guessed @ what it had been used for. The other thing that chaped my hide was a fresh clevland steamer and a pile of toilet paper in the trail that goes around Hover lake. I want to know in who's mind, is it o.k. to litter our national forests? I took care of all the litter I found. I personaly think it should be finger printed and the guilty parties fined a minumum of 300 bucks. So maybe next time they will go to the effort of cleaning up after themselfs. What do you think. :x :x :x


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

so what exactly is the acceptable protocol for cleveland steamers??? Is it unacceptable to just leave it out like any other animal in the woods?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> so what exactly is the acceptable protocol for cleveland steamers??? Is it unacceptable to just leave it out like any other animal in the woods?


Due to our diet Human waste is in a ballpark all its own, if you are'nt able to dig a hole for your waste. At the very least get a few yards off of a busy trail. By no means dump your browner on the trail.

P.S. your Avtar makes me laugh each and every time I look @ it, should have been part of the movie.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

"cleveland steamers"

That really made me laugh! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Thanks.

Just more lazy people. I guess I'm to bashful. I would never think to take a dump right in the middle of a trail or next to water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> so what exactly is the acceptable protocol for cleveland steamers??? Is it unacceptable to just leave it out like any other animal in the woods?


National Forest: I think it has to be buried 6" deep, 200 feet from established trail or water.

I have had the "shovel check" by the tree cops many times, especially in the National Parks.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

You know what is really sad? That is no easy are to get into, either by truck or hiking and for someone to go in there would IMO be someone who is an avid outdoorsman. I love Hoover lake and to be able to enjoy places like that so close to home is a true treasure and its too bad people think they are above the rules or they think it wont matter. Good job on picking up as much trash as you could, not many people do that even when they see it. how was the fishing up there? We hiked into hoover from the Fehr lake TH a couple months ago, not the best fishing, except one massive Brookie out of Fehr lake.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I did quite a bit of camping this summer in mostly dispersed areas in my new toy hauler trailer. It seemed that we had the same experience in each place we camped. We had to clean out the fire pit and pick up garbage from around the area before we could enjoy camping there. It made us disgusted but we did it. We always left the camp cleaner than when we found it. By the way, I drove along the Mirror Lake Highway south of Evanston last weekend and couldn't help notice how clean the right of way was. Way to go Wyogoob! As far as "cleavland Streamers" is concerned, Wyogoob has it right......6 inches.......but not too deep. Unlike in many bottom lands most mountainous areas have a very thin (a few inches) organic layer of soil. Below the organic layer the soil is mostly nonorganic ( in the Uintas also known as rocks). Most of the bacteria that breaks down organic material is in the organic layer. Waste in the nonorganic layer does not decompose as quickly as it does in the organinc layer. Under most pine trees there is an area of "duff", very soft organic rich soil in which one can easily gouge out a small trench with the heel of ones hiking/hunting boot piling the duff at one end of the trench. "Streamers" can be deposited in the trench along with TP, pine cones, aspen leaves, small sticks, poison ivy, thistle stems, ect. (some outdoorsmen are more prepared than others) and the entire contents of the trench can be quicklky and easily burried with one or two swipes of ones boot. A shovel is not even necessary. "Cleavland Streamers" burried just deep enough to stay burried remain out of sight and smell, decompose very quickly and do not attract flys that latter land on your half eaten apple. Leaving "Cleavland Stramers" on the surface particularly near trails, camp sites, fishing streams, ect. is IMO INEXCUSABLE!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

BerryNut said:


> how was the fishing up there? We hiked into hoover from the Fehr lake TH a couple months ago, not the best fishing, except one massive Brookie out of Fehr lake.


I only fished for about 30 min @ dusk to get dinner, it was easy to catch 12-13 inchers but they were skinny. Have you fished Marshall? It looks deeper than Hover. I never made it as far as Fehr. I talked to some people that said it was a scout den over there. Nothing wrong with that, but not my cup or tea. I'll have to check it out next time, I'd like to catch some bigger fish up there even if they go right back in the drink. Another guy I talked to who I ended up giving a fly to because they were using PB, told me they catch huge fish out of Marshell using PB Late @ night. I thought is was BS has anyone ever had success with PB on high mountian lakes? :?:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

We got into Fehr when there was still QUITE a bit of snow, so it was not crowded and we only had two hits in about as many hours. Fished Sheperd with not much success either. I have used PB with my niece and Nephew and done well at such places, but due to the small size i use a big glob of it on a worm hook not a trebble, but the fish do seem to go after it. I think those lakes up there are on a three year cycle as far as stocking goes. I want to hit Marshall this fall though, maybe while my friends hunt elk, I'll go fish.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Now is a good time cause there aint no bugs.  I'm gonna have to try the PB, I always thought it was best used on hatchery bows.


----------

